# DsDsRevolution v0.4.3



## JPH (Aug 31, 2008)

*DsDsRevolution v0.4.3*
Japanese DDR for the DS

DsDsRevolution is a Dance Dance Revolution-type game for the Nintendo DS. It is only available in the Japanese language.
What's neat about this homebrew game is that you can actually create your own songs!



			
				DS-Scene Translator @  Warbird said:
			
		

> *DsDsRevolution*
> - A stepmania clone for NDS
> - Uses stepmania data files(sm files) and mp3 source files
> - Ogg files will need to be converted to mp3 before use (source files need to be updated too)
> ...









 Download





 Source

Thanks to DS-Scene for the news.


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 31, 2008)

will be trying this.


----------



## Lord Toon (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm a hardcore StepMania player so this is essential for my DS Cart! I hope they will add other features later on...//


----------



## Whodaimen (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally! I love me some stepmania.. 

Give me my c4/600 and I am a happy camper.


----------



## Lord Prime (Aug 31, 2008)

Finally joined just for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Special request for Ouendan 1 & 2  and TWEWY soundtrack to be dsdsrevolutionized! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me not so good at making rhythm steps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Time to OWN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Posted this also on ds-scene

Edit: After 3 and a half hours, i finally noticed that this doesn't work with my R4DS v1.18. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 31, 2008)

I hope this used the touchscreen so you can dance fingers all over that touch screen. Just use your middle and index fingers as legs and its on!


----------



## Whodaimen (Aug 31, 2008)

Actually not as good as I had hoped. Seems to have very very low compat.


Heres hoping for updates!


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 31, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I hope this used the touchscreen so you can dance fingers all over that touch screen. Just use your middle and index fingers as legs and its on!


If the DS had a multi-touch screen, THEN it would be on. But as it is now you wouldn't be able to do jumps.


----------



## pasc (Aug 31, 2008)

weird... my backgrounds work without resizing...

anyways, hoping for highscoresaving, on ds step making and a multiplayer in possibel next versions.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Where can I find some songs for it?


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 31, 2008)

How the hell do you press left and right at the same time (in the video)..


----------



## g.crow (Aug 31, 2008)

d-pad and buttons?


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmm, you could be right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Whodaimen (Aug 31, 2008)

Songs are all over the place. Look up stepmania packs on the main website, or check out the Keyboard Collabs if you are any good.

The backgrounds scale, as they should. No problems there. The problems are with its horrible compatibility, and lack of in-game settings menu. I would settle for no touch screen operation at all, and just a straight port of SM.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 31, 2008)

why should we "Use it at your own risks" is something wrong with it?


----------



## knilsilooc (Aug 31, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Where can I find some songs for it?


http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/sims/

This looks awesome, considering how PSP Revolution (the Stepmania clone for PSP) has taken up so much of my life already. It'll be nice to see how good this becomes in comparison.


----------



## kylehaas (Aug 31, 2008)

It loads on my R4, but only 3 songs come up... OUT OF 32...
One song works fine... Max 300.
One song causes the BSOD... Sakura.
One song causes gargled sound, but the steps work... Marisa Stole...

Why God? Why couldn't this just work like a dream?

EDIT: 
THE CONTROLS ARE TERRIBLE.
Why are they not just standard up down left right...?

Meh, I was really, really hoping for a good port of stepmania.


----------



## Gore (Aug 31, 2008)

TheBestNaruto101 said:
			
		

> why should we "Use it at your own risks" is something wrong with it?


Lots of flashcarts and homebrews say that, just simply says it isn't their fault if your DS bricks or anything happens. Which is not likely.


Graphics look nice on this.
And of course it wouldn't be DDR without "Butterfly".


----------



## MagNetCZ (Aug 31, 2008)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> It loads on my R4, but only 3 songs come up... OUT OF 32...
> One song works fine... Max 300.
> One song causes the BSOD... Sakura.
> One song causes gargled sound, but the steps work... Marisa Stole...
> ...


You can edit the controls in the DsDsR.ini file. Anyway I've tried two songs I've made steps for myself and both work flawlessly. I wonder if the low compatibility you're talking about isn't caused by throwing the wrong format at it (not talking about the garbled sound), it says it supports .sm files only after all.

Also I would love to be able to use the Guitar Grip for this one, can't quite get used to having the arrows all over the place (and using just the face buttons for instance seems a little bit, well...).


----------



## LuOmeoga (Aug 31, 2008)

I have PSPRevolution, and it's great, you can put StepMania songs on it. I might have to download DSDSRevoulution as well.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Stepmania on the DS !!!


----------



## kylehaas (Aug 31, 2008)

[/quote]
You can edit the controls in the DsDsR.ini file. Anyway I've tried two songs I've made steps for myself and both work flawlessly. I wonder if the low compatibility you're talking about isn't caused by throwing the wrong format at it (not talking about the garbled sound), it says it supports .sm files only after all.

Also I would love to be able to use the Guitar Grip for this one, can't quite get used to having the arrows all over the place (and using just the face buttons for instance seems a little bit, well...).
[/quote]

Ah, thanks for the control tip.
It must be the .SM only thing that is screwing it all up. 
I think the gerbled sound is caused by attempting to load a .ogg sound file.


----------



## LuOmeoga (Aug 31, 2008)

Ironically, about three days ago when I was downloading PSPRevolution, I was thinking "What if they made a DDR for the DS. o.o


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 31, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it must use mp3.
Also, for the controls... a couple days ago a thread was posted about this, and somebody made a custom .ini file with the good controls... can't find the thread right now though.


----------



## ddr4ever (Aug 31, 2008)

it works great, the only issue i've found is that it only reads one of my 4 song groups folders.

hope they will add a better interface, banner support, maybe music preview support and speeds.

wonder if DS hardware can aslo run videos while playing. cya!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 1, 2008)

The game has good controls, and I actually figured out how to put songs on it, WOO!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh yeah, guitar grip support would own, since you should do jumps


----------



## Sephi (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice homebrew, pretty fun


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

when i boot it there no menu or anyting


----------



## psycoblaster (Sep 1, 2008)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please people, read directions before asking. 

_It says it all_


if this game has more animations rather than still screens with no transitions, it would own.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 1, 2008)

...lack of modifiers makes ScuberSteve a saaad Asian.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> kylehaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes i read but i dunno where to get the files and i only played setmania once


----------



## Another World (Sep 1, 2008)

this game will be sweet when the tiny dancdance pad for my fingers gets released and hacked to work with homebrew/roms!

-another world


----------



## Alato (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, it's an actual good(so far) Stepmania game for DS.

Guitar grip would be cool. If it had guitar grip support, I'd want to be able to hold the DS upside down to have the buttons at the top. I think that would work pretty well. 

Does anyone know where I can find the .sm file for a song called "Platypus"? It's a song that's in Flash Flash Revolution in the Misc. section.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

can some 1 please help me i read the thing and when i boot there no menu PLEASE help


----------



## Sephi (Sep 1, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> can some 1 please help me i read the thing and when i boot there no menu PLEASE help


all you have to do is put songs in the song folder, each songs needs it's own folder in the songs folder though

like so:


----------



## pepsibluehawk87 (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm so used to playing PSPR, so I hope this (eventually) will be just as good.

edit: I also hope it will support .dwi + .ogg files, it's really hard to sort through my songs and finding some that are compatible.


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> 4zndude345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did that still no menu where to click stuff


----------



## PCU (Sep 1, 2008)

You need to put songs' folder in a group folder then put the group folder in the "Songs" folder(confusing).

btw, while I was playing a 14min long song, I noticed that the notes moves faster then it should be...(not sync with the song)


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> custom ini.[/url]aetor192' date='Aug 31 2008, 08:15 PM' post='1374149']
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go, my custom ini I posted before


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

PCU said:
			
		

> You need to put songs' folder in a group folder then put the group folder in the "Songs" folder(confusing).
> 
> btw, while I was playing a 14min long song, I noticed that the notes moves faster then it should be...(not sync with the song)



i DID ....


----------



## PCU (Sep 1, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> PCU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so now it's Songs/group/song's folder?
try dldi patch?


----------



## Akothegreat (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there a changelog? I used 4.2 version


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

PCU said:
			
		

> 4zndude345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auto Dldi patch


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2008)

ok 4zndude345, first of, check if all your songs have the follwing at least: a mp3 file and a sm file. if there is only a ogg instead of a mp3 or a dwi and no sm file. delete the song, it won't work.

also, to understand how the folders work, download this to understand it.

good luck.

About the 0.4.3 Changelog:

- Key response improved
- Default background integrated that will be used when a backround  of a song doesn't render or isn't present.


----------



## Lord Prime (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish they had more of the TWEWY songs


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> ok 4zndude345, first of, check if all your songs have the follwing at least: a mp3 file and a sm file. if there is only a ogg instead of a mp3 or a dwi and no sm file. delete the song, it won't work.
> 
> also, to understand how the folders work, download this to understand it.
> 
> ...


So ya the Sm and Mp3 is in there but when i look at yours there was a background do i need 1 and they dont show in in the 
music list like your song i onyl shaw your song


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2008)

no a background isn't needed only the mp3 and sm files.


----------



## Zypher_Xillerov (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't think this game works with R4 v1.18... =(

When I try to boot it, all i see is a background... no songs.. no nothing.


----------



## notnarb (Sep 1, 2008)

Zypher_Xillerov said:
			
		

> I don't think this game works with R4 v1.18... =(
> 
> When I try to boot it, all i see is a background... no songs.. no nothing.


you have no songs for it to select I'm guessing


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> no a background isn't needed only the mp3 and sm files.


werid i dont see my songs and i got the mp3 and sm in the folder


----------



## Slave (Sep 1, 2008)

Zypher_Xillerov said:
			
		

> I don't think this game works with R4 v1.18... =(
> 
> When I try to boot it, all i see is a background... no songs.. no nothing.



Same thing for me, I get a background with nothing... but I do have songs and sm files in the folders :-/


\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Sogeking\Sogeking.mp3
\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Sogeking\Sogeking.sm
\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Sogeking\Sogeking-BG.png
\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Sogeking\Sogeking-BN.png

Something I am doing wrong?


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Sep 1, 2008)

Slave said:
			
		

> Zypher_Xillerov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the songs folder is supposed to be like this:
\Songs\[Category]\[Song Name]\

So an example for you is:
\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Slave's DDR Mix\Sogeking\Sogeking.mp3

btw, Where can I get some songs for this game?


----------



## pasc (Sep 1, 2008)

Slave said:
			
		

> Zypher_Xillerov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes you are... it should be:
\DSDSR\DsDsR\Songs\Band\Sogeking
|-Sogeking.mp3
|-Sogeking.sm
|-Sogeking-BG.png
|_Sogeking-BN.png

and, it got nothing to do with the r4 firmware... homebrew is unaffected, as I found out to date at least.

get songs from the stepmania homepage


----------



## Sephi (Sep 1, 2008)

aZnXrAvEr said:
			
		

> Where can I get some songs for this game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks Sephiroth! :]


----------



## 4zndude345 (Sep 1, 2008)

simple error now i loaded the song but when i click than im see nutin and i cant click the level and start to paly


----------



## pasc (Sep 2, 2008)

4zndude345 said:
			
		

> simple error now i loaded the song but when i click than im see nutin and i cant click the level and start to paly


try another song or check if the sound file is ogg, or an mp3 with too high bitrate, or the sm file is present.

If all of this applies... post the song here so we can check whats wrong.


----------



## Baroque Obama (Sep 2, 2008)

why would you go to flashflashrevolution for sims

go to www.bemanistyle.com


----------



## Tempt (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol it gives me an error that the font cant be found.
While the damn font i right in folder. x_X

I'm using M3 Real btw.


----------



## chrisfm (Sep 2, 2008)

i know im gonna sound noobish but can some one help me put sm files in dsds rev i have the songs 
for twewy death note bleach and soul eater but songs dnt wana work


----------



## Slave (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow I was so hyped about this and yet I am soooooooooooooooo disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





First... who in their right mind thought about the original controls would've been a good idea??? Speechless... so ok, then I downloaded the fixed INI file (thanks to whoever made it available to download a few pages ago, sorry didn't noted your name for it)

Second... it's incredibly unresponsive... not always, but let's say... oh... 50% of the time, even if you hit the right arrows, sometimes they do not "register" so I get errors... even if I pressed the right arrow... :-(

I'll be waiting for an update of it. Still it's looking mighty fine! Fix the responsiveness of the buttons, and you got a Homebrew Must-have!


----------



## PCU (Sep 3, 2008)

The responsiveness is completely fine for me...
And .ini file is designed for everyone to edit easily...

But! I have to say this again! If the song is too long, you'll notice that the note is actually moving fater then the song!(tested with a 14min and 10min song)


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 4, 2008)

Supports stepmania files and mp3? Fuck yeah!
*downloads*


----------



## bigjohn8411 (Sep 4, 2008)

i think this is a great DDR clone! im surprised that it read all my .sm files and mp3's right out of the box and stuff. my ONLY problem is speed mods. if that can be added in the next release, i'd be set and play this all day lol

maybe custom noteskins too? but i know thats probably way down the line, in the future. along with sound effects for song changing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've also found out that after you have converted your ogg files to mp3, you do not need to modify the music line in the .sm file (to change the ogg to mp3). very awesome. and the bg's dont need to be resized either, the scaler works great.

great job so far! im lovin it


----------



## Dhaos_Niko (Mar 20, 2009)

Getting some problems on DSTT firmware 1.17. The config is ok, but the homebrew doesn't start. Someone can help?


----------



## quake0099 (May 21, 2009)

I recently installed DSDSR on my M3DS Real.
It comes up with only one error during its startup.

"SPC=64  FD=768  FLC=61976
Detect FAT16
Load default font. 'jp12pix.glf'
Font file not found"

Even though I'm 100% sure that the .glf file is in the DsDsR folder.

K:\[4835]DsDsR080908 is the exact folder location

The DsDsR folder is located on the root of my card.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.

EDIT
I have tried placing the font file into the folder K:\SYSTEM\m3sakura\textfont and the file still will not be found.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2010)

You Can Download Songs In This Site

http://www.stepmaniadownloadsource.com/DDR/


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 10, 2010)

Necropost o.0?
The last post was almost a year ago (meh so its a couple months short, but hell even DSDSR has a new version already xD).
Oh well, at least it is a site I haven't visited yet...


----------



## zeromac (Mar 10, 2010)

Just realised how old this thread is xD


----------

